
''Citizens United' advisory measure can go on ballot - hwstar
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-california-supreme-court-ballot-20160104-story.html
======
Finnucane
We had this in Mass. It passed by a wide margin in every district. People
understand that corporations != people. A corporation is a machine, a golem
that we create to do our bidding. There's no need to treat them as anything
more than that.

------
ivl
This might be useful if people generally understood the rational behind
Citizens United. As of now? I'm skeptical.

~~~
hwstar
In a recent poll (9/2015) 78% of 1001 persons polled said the decision by
SCOTUS was bad. Citation:

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/citizens-united-john-
rob...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/citizens-united-john-
roberts_560acd0ce4b0af3706de129d)

